# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  DUOSAT Firmware 06-04-2017

## mohamed73

*    06.04.2017*  *    DUOSAT BLADE HD ANTIGO* *                                                                                                          V3.7.3*   *                                                                                                     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                          DUOSAT TROY S* *                                                                                                            V1.14* *                                                                                                      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                         DUOSAT WAVE HD* *                                                                                                             V1.14* *                                                                                                      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                      DUOSAT ONE NANO HD* *                                                                               V2.0* *                                                                                                      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                     DUOSAT PLAY IPTV HD* *                                                                              V1.6* *                                                                                                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *                                              DUOSAT BLADE HD DUAL CORE* *                                                                                                          V1.60* *                                                                                                   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                    DUOSAT PRODIGY HD* *                                                                           V10.4* *                                                                                                  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                             DUOSAT TREND MAXX HD* *                                                                          V1.60* *                                                                                                 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                            DUOSAT TROY HD GENERATION* *                                                                          V1.60* *                                                                                                الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                              DUOSAT PRODIGY HD NANO* *                                                                          V10.4* *                                                                                               الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                       DUOSAT TWIST* *                                                                          V6.0* *                                                                                               الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                     DUOSAT ONE SD* *                                                                      V4.5.4* *                                                                                            الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                               DUOSAT ONE NANO SD* *                                                                                                V2.7.4* *                                                                                          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                      DUOSAT BLADE HD BLACK SERIES* *                                                                                                V1.63* *                                                                                         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                 DUOSAT BLADE HD MICRO* *                                                                                                V5.13* *                                                                                        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                   DUOSAT BLADE HD NANO* *                                                                                               V5.13* *                                                                                      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                              DUOSAT TROY HD* *                                                                                              V1.95* *                                                                                      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

